# Question on period of stay - Tourist visa 600



## wdongwu (May 31, 2014)

Hi

My wife is holding a class FA visitor subclass 600 and staying in Australia from China. She is now in Australia and will reach the end of 3 months stay on 7th June 2014. She will go back to China on 6th June and then come back in 2 weeks.

I am wondering whether her visitor visa allows her to come back to Australia and stay for another 3 months. Can anyone help out? the visa grant letter has indicated the following:

*Visa Stream Tourist 
Visa Grant Date 19 January 2014 
Stay For/Until 3 Month(s) 
Entries Multiple 
Last Date to Arrive 19 January 2015*


----------



## latoya (Jan 19, 2014)

Yes, she can go anywhre outside australia even if its for a day and come back and stay for another 3 months... She should only make sure she does not stay for more than 3 months without going outside


----------



## wdongwu (May 31, 2014)

latoya said:


> Yes, she can go anywhre outside australia even if its for a day and come back and stay for another 3 months... She should only make sure she does not stay for more than 3 months without going outside


Appreciate a lot!

That means this 600 visitor visa is multiple entries and no more than 3 months stay on each time. Am I right?


----------



## latoya (Jan 19, 2014)

Yes that correct, multiple entry means she can enter aus as many times as sh wants for 3months each visit till the visa expires, Im holdin th same visa and have visted more than 2 times wth it


----------



## wdongwu (May 31, 2014)

latoya said:


> Yes that correct, multiple entry means she can enter aus as many times as sh wants for 3months each visit till the visa expires, Im holdin th same visa and have visted more than 2 times wth it


Thank you very much!

Did you stay for 3 months each time?


----------



## dejainc (Jun 23, 2013)

Opps i must be wrong then o_0


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

wdongwu said:


> Hi
> 
> My wife is holding a class FA visitor subclass 600 and staying in Australia from China. She is now in Australia and will reach the end of 3 months stay on 7th June 2014. She will go back to China on 6th June and then come back in 2 weeks.
> 
> ...


She can come and go as much as she pleases during the one-year time, and each visit can be up to 3 months long. With each entry, she may find she is scrutinized more closely so she may have to answer questions as to why she's back and why she hasn't applied for a longer-term visa.

Edit: I've also read from a migration agent, that she could arrive on 18 January 2015 and stay for 3 months, so even though it appears the visa is good for one year, the visa is simply specifying the time-frame for the *arrival *date.


----------



## Marianina (Oct 25, 2012)

I held a similar visa with the same conditions. Each time I came back in, there were no questions asked. Yes, the last day for her to enter Australia on this visa is 19 January 2015 and she can stay for 3 more months from this date. (I wouldn't cut it too close to the 'due' dates, though.)


----------



## Mietsie (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi guys, just a quick question on this situation, can she then while being in Australia apply for her Partner Visa 020/801 and then stay on the bridging visa until granted?

Regards
Mietsie


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

If her visitor visa doesn't have condition 8503 (No Further Stay), then yes she can.


----------



## manpreetsoberoi (Jun 29, 2015)

HI,
I have question regarding the visa subclass 600.

Visa stream:Tourist
Visa grant date:21 July 2014
stay for:6 months
Entries:multiple
last date to arrive:21 july 2016
conditions:
8558: max 12 months stay in 18 months

My father came last year and stayed for 3 months.Now again he is planning to come in july.i just wanted to know,is he ok to come or his visa was only for 12 months as while going through the immigration website as well i can only see department granting visa for 12 months.please let me know if his visa is for 24 months was was only for 12 months.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

It appears he was granted a 24-month visa. This term is a bit misleading though since he could theoretically be in Australia up to 30 months after the visa is granted. As long as he arrives on or before the "last date to arrive", he can remain for up to 6 months beyond that date. And in total he can't be in Australia for more than 12 months in an 18-month period.


----------



## brenda_aus (Jul 1, 2015)

Hello there,

He can't be in Australia for more than 12 months in an 18-month period.Maximum stay for him is 6 months.As his 12 months completes on 21 july 2015,he needs to go and again come back for stay of maximum 6 months.
I hope this answers your query.


----------

